# Sonax BSD takes on Reload and C2V3



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

So I've followed the Sonax BSD thread closely so far, and even though it's called a QD, it supposedly has all the properties of a spray sealant. Ordered one from CYC some time back, and it landed at my home a few days back.

I will use it on the entire car some time later, but for now I wanted to do a test of it against the two of the most renouned spray sealants so far - Carpro Reload and Gtechniq C2V3. I also have UPGP with me, but decided to keep that out for the time being.

So here goes -

Test date - 15/02/2014
Test vehicle - My own car (Fiat Linea), Silver colour
Test Area - Bootlid of the car
Test Location - Thane, near Mumbai, India

Procedure followed -

The car was washed today morning with CG HFE wash, but had some dust settled due to a shower later in the day.





Excuse the stolen FIAT badge.

1. The bootlid was sprayed again generously with the remaining HFE solution in the sprayer, and then wiped down with a dripping wet microfiber. It was then dried with another MF.
2. It was then clayed using Meg's QD as clay lube. Paint felt smooth even before, and the clay picked up hardly anything from the surface.



3. Then the bootlid was rinsed and then dried with an MF.
4. It was then given a thorough wipedown with Carpro Eraser.
5. Therafter it was taped up to divide in three sections - left one for C2V3, middle one for BSD and right portion for Reload.



6. Applied all three in succession, and each one was applied and spread twice for even coverage and removed / buffed once.

Observations -

Reload was the easiest to apply followed by C2V3 followed by Sonax, but the difference is very minimal. The spray head of the Sonax, however, is extremely poor quality and it squirts the product instead of misting it. Will have to decant it in a small spray bottle.

Immediately after application, I couldn't find any difference in the appearance of three sections. Looking at the pics below, I feel that the reflection in BSD and Reload portion looks marginally better than C2V3 portion, but it could be my eyes or the evening light playing a trick.

C2V3 -


Sonax BSD -


Reload -


Did not check water behaviour immediately. Planning to check that tomorrow. Will be great if we get another shower in the daytime tomorrow (it's not rain time here now).

I'm planning to run this test for a while and hopefully will update the results weekly.

Thanks for reading and watching the pics.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Great test, thanks for sharing. Will keep an eye on it


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great test buddy :thumb:

Look foreword to the results on this one


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers guys. No rain today, but forced some beading pics with the help of a spray bottle -

The whole bootlid (Wrong timing to click - half of the boot was in direct sunlight) -



C2V3 -



Sonax BSD -



Carpro Reload -



Well, I must say I'm disappointed by C2V3 beading. I expected each one of them to bead tightly on the first day of application. Did not however check sheeting since we were in a hurry to go out. Also, I need someone to pour water while I shoot the video. Let e see if I can do it in the evening.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've heard a few people recently being disappointed with c2v3. Keep meaning to buy some BSD myself but waiting until I need a few things at once so I don't get hit with the postage.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Both reload and BSD have very tight beading. I think i read BSD will last around 4 weeks, reload around 3 months so interested to see what its like after a month.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

BSD is easily the best beader, and lasts better than you might think, my car gets a coat after every wash and does seem to keep cleaner for longer with it on as well


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting BSD to replace my FK425 when it finally runs out (had a gallon for nearly four years!).

Must admit that the C2V3 beading looks poor, I've had C2V2 on my car since August and it's beading better than that at the moment (although it's been topped up three times).


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

that gtechniq beading is s**t!


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

BSD is brilliant
C2v3 is the most overrated product going. 6 months protection haha I got 2 weeks max


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Tried c2v3 and loved it. Might not last 6 months but it beads and sheets well for me. Much better than pictured above.

Definitely not the most overrated product IMO. I can name a few that beat it by miles in that category!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> 6 months protection


It's 8 months actually my friend 

I don't know how others, but if we have one product that produces results so different to each user, than I think something is not right. Let's take C2 , some claim great durability and great beading, for others it's mediocre at best, beading is not so good and durability is also poor. Unfortunately, I'm in the second group.

If C2V3 or Reload suits You, and You have proofs of that - that's great, can't argue with that. But IMO it is consistency and ability to achieve repeatable results every single time, from every single user from all over the world, what makes BSD great product and C2v3 and Reload good, but not great.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't get great results with reload on the body so I only use it on shuts now.. Will be interesting to see the results here.


----------



## Ceekay (Nov 27, 2013)

That is a superb test Guru, one query, was the tape running through whole boot (top to bottom) to differentiate the areas tested, was there a section that was not treated with anything (area covered with tape) to see/compare how water behaves, If you have a pic of this it would be great. 

I have used C2V3 and have C1 and Exo V2 now on my car from Feb 1. For maintenance I am looking at an easy to use sealant for fortnightly maintenance, probably WOWA. hence will be looking forward to your updates to finalize one for me. Obviously can't by BSD in India now, maybe I should look at Blackfire too.

I have used C2V3 and UPGP, both of them doesn't last for more than 4 weeks, at least in Indian conditions. Of the 2 sealants mentioned UPGP lasted longer.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers everyone.

Ceekay - I normally run a tape like you say, but did not do it this time. Just put a piece of tape at the top, middle & bottom, so there's no untreated area per se.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just searched Reload and your thread was top. Interesting as I have both BSD and reload in a "basket" just now but will hang a bit. Good products to compare :thumb: Probably neither are better than what I use but....:lol:


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Perfect timing for this thread. Subscribed and will wait for the outcome. Thanks for the effort and sharing it with us.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Just searched Reload and your thread was top. Interesting as I have both BSD and reload in a "basket" just now but will hang a bit. Good products to compare :thumb: Probably neither are better than what I use but....:lol:


Just buy bsd, reload will be redundant once you've used the sonax


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

msb said:


> Just buy bsd, reload will be redundant once you've used the sonax


That is where I was heading but I remembered Reload.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Pugnut said:


> Both reload and BSD have very tight beading. I think i read BSD will last around 4 weeks, reload around 3 months so interested to see what its like after a month.


more like 3 months for BSD, mines still there and it must be around the 3 month mark now, it has not been washed in about 3 weeks and it's still beading well.
If weather was better I would be topping it up but it is very resilient stuff:thumb:

Kev


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

shakey85 said:


> Tried c2v3 and loved it. Might not last 6 months but it beads and sheets well for me. Much better than pictured above.
> 
> Definitely not the most overrated product IMO. I can name a few that beat it by miles in that category!


My car's had 3 coats of C2V3 in the past 4 months with not so regular washing in between due to the crap weather,it's still beading and sheeting like a good'un though.
Got BSD coming to try next from CYC. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

spursfan said:


> more like 3 months for BSD, mines still there and it must be around the 3 month mark now, it has not been washed in about 3 weeks and it's still beading well.
> If weather was better I would be topping it up but it is very resilient stuff:thumb:
> 
> Kev


I would also say 3 months durability for BSD.
My car is washed every week with a prewash(handcarwash)product.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

One week update -

Sorry, the beading pics are on a dirty car, but still, there are some interesting findings -

C2V3 -



Sonax BSD -



Reload -



Beading has actually improved on C2V3, and now there is marginal difference between all of them.

As mentioned in the initial posts, I was not able to test sheeting after they were applied, but I did check that yesterday when washing the car with somewhat surprising results. C2V3 and BSD sheeted very well, but Reload was considerably slower than both these.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking good. I got 6 weeks out of BSD and it was still beading as good as Day 1. Replaced it with other stuff now :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

2 weeks update -

Here are the beading pics -

C2V3 - Not so tight, but holding on.



Sonax BSD - Still the best.



Reload - A goner.



I also made a quick video of sheeting, which actually confirms that Reload is practically gone, while both the others are sheeting quite well -






Quite surprising that Reload gave up so early in the game. Thinking back, it might be due to shelf life? This one is lying with me for about an year, while C2V3 and Sonax are fresh stocks.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks for the effort guru! i still have a litre of c2v3 =_=


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Guru said:


> 2 weeks update -
> 
> Reload - A goner.
> 
> ...


Something is definitely wrong if Reload has only lasted 2 weeks.  It is one of the best products of its type, in my opinion, and should last for 3 months or more under normal circumstances. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Was those latest pics after washing or not? If not please wash it thoroughly and then you can see differences better.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Alan - I too suspect something is wrong with the Reload bottle.

sm81 - Pics are a couple of hours after washing.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

And for me this is typical performance of Reload.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally found Reload and C2v3, bearing in mind they are sold as sealants and Bsd isn't,they all performed in a very similar way durability wise.
Don't get me wrong i like all of them in their own ways but bsd for me is the clear winner, that water behaviour is just epic!


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

It could take a few weeks to run its course this one, my BSD is now showing signs of giving up but after all, it is 6 weeks old! Will probably top it up next weekend. It's still working very well even in the vertical panels like the rear quarters and wings.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Week 3 update -

The beading has deteriorated a little bit further on C2V3 and BSD, and almost the same as last week on the Reload part. C2V3 and BSD look similar in the pic, but in real life BSD beading has a slight edge.

C2V3 -



BSD -



Reload -



Sorry about the ****ty phone pics - only realised when uploading them today.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Week 4 update -

Degradation continued. On the horizontal panels Sonax BSD and C2V3 still bead but the beads have lost their shape now, while Reload seems to have given up totally.

C2V3 -



BSD -



Reload -



However, on the vertical panel, all are beading quite well still, though Reload has degraded a a bit.

C2V3 -



BSD -



Reload -



However, the test ended today. Last week I applied BSD over the entire car barring the bootlid, and was so impressed with the water behaviour and dust repellancy that today I covered the bootlid too in a coat of it.

Thanks all for watching and the comments.


----------

